# 2 year Bad "vetran" SNOW AND FROZEN ground



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been doing this for 2 years but i can,y catch any ***** betwwen frost and thaw. how do you trap them when the ground is frozen and no rivers to go to.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Look for denning sites such as big hollow tree's and abandond houses or barns. Find their trails and set them up with 220's if legal in your state.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

can't use conibars.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

get a box trap or two, or some snares.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

There's a lot of dog proof traps on the market you can get that catch **** really well. They're a foothold, but they can't ring out.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been having that problem too. Once the snow and cold weather start I can't get them.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Why can't you use bodygrips if you are from MN?


----------

